# Bond Girl - Teri Hatcher - Mix x25



## astrosfan (23 Nov. 2008)

*Teri Hatcher*
Geb.:	08.12.1964 in Sunnyvale, California, USA
Beruf: Schauspielerin
Bond:	Tomorrow Never Dies (1997) 




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


​


----------



## Buterfly (23 Nov. 2008)

Teri Hatcher war Bondgirl? Wusste ich gar nicht, cool


----------



## SabberOpi (24 Nov. 2008)

Sie war nie ein Bond Girl:
1997 spielte sie in dem James-Bond-Film Der Morgen stirbt nie Paris, die Ehefrau des Gegenspielers Elliot Carver. Hatcher bereute später die Rolle der Paris Carver gespielt zu haben und sagte: „Es ist ein sehr künstlicher Charakter und es ist keine besondere Befriedigung diesen zu spielen.“

Dennoch danke für "Louis"...


----------



## astrosfan (24 Nov. 2008)

Stimmt, hab sie reingenommen, weil sie halt so ein Mega-Babe ist.:drip:

Hoffentlich ist sie nicht wegen dieser Rolle zur "verzweifelten Hausfrau" geworden.


----------



## Buterfly (24 Nov. 2008)

SabberOpi schrieb:


> Sie war nie ein Bond Girl:
> 1997 spielte sie in dem James-Bond-Film Der Morgen stirbt nie Paris, die Ehefrau des Gegenspielers Elliot Carver. Hatcher bereute später die Rolle der Paris Carver gespielt zu haben und sagte: „Es ist ein sehr künstlicher Charakter und es ist keine besondere Befriedigung diesen zu spielen.“
> 
> Dennoch danke für "Louis"...



Danke für die Info :thumbup:


----------



## biber05 (25 Nov. 2008)

Vielen Lieben Dank


----------



## armin (25 Nov. 2008)

aber ne tolle Frau :thx:


----------



## celeb_n (20 Sep. 2011)

Schön sie in dieser Sammlung zu haben! Dankeschön!


----------



## Punisher (20 Sep. 2011)

sehr schön


----------



## maxwell (20 Okt. 2011)

Heiß!!!


----------

